# Banded Pigeon Showed Up in My Garage



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello,

A banded pigeon showed up on my driveway Wednesday night. He moved under the wheels of the car when we went near, but did not fly away. Due to heavy rain, I left the garage door open and put out some bird seed and water for him and he went into the garage. Yesterday we read the band (CVR). I could not get anyone from CVR on the phone, but contacted other local club members. No, they didn't want him. I was told to 1) ignore him; 2) feed him for a few days and he will go back home; 3) drive him 5 miles away and let him go.

Since he wasn't flying as of last night, I put him in a pet crate with food and water for his protection. Maybe something is wrong with a wing?

Any advice?

Thanks,
Bella


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Bella, thanks for helping the pigeon! If he could have returned home, he would have already done so so he us likely hurt or sick.Peope here will be responding soon with care and other suggestions. Sad the owner couldn't be bothered to help him. Someone here may want to adopt him.


----------



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

Making progress. The secretary of the CVR club just returned my call. I will text him the band number and he'll contact the owner. Hopefully the owner will come and get him.


----------



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

The CVR secretary will look up the owner tonight, but in the meantime, the pigeon seems to have lose stools. The paper liner was rather wet. He must have eaten some, but tossed a bit of seed, too.

Can anyone tell me what to do? Is this a disease? 

It's still in a small crate in my garage. I have water and cracked corn in there, too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is either lost, injured, or sick. Or weak from not eating.
If his owner tells you to feed him for a few days, and then release him, please don't do that. If he cared about his bird, then he would make arrangements to get him.
If he did get lost, which does happen, then he won't find his way home. He will starve out there. That may be his problem now, and he may just be to weak to fly. But cracked corn isn't the best thing you could give him. A mixed wild bird food would be better. You could add split peas and lentils if you want to make it better for him.
If he is sick, then we need more info to try to figure out what it is that is wrong. If he is injured, the same thing. Can you post close pictures of him?


----------



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

I added some wild bird seed, which is what I initially gave him. I'll get some pics and post in just a few minutes.

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you put him in a cage or carrier for now so that he doesn't get out and get more lost?


----------



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

I hope this uploaded. This is yesterday. I'm uploading some from today also.


----------



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's pics, including the paper where he pooped.


----------



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

Jay, I put him in a carrier as of last night. He's been in there all day with food and water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Droppings show that he isn't eating enough. Nice little homer.
How did he eat today? If not eating, then maybe you could tempt him with some safflower seed, which they usually love. Not too many as they are high in fat, but he could have some. Can you tell me where you are located?

He may just be weak from having no food. Canker is often involved with a bird like this, as being stressed can bring it on, so he could be sick.


----------



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

Just got a call from the guy (D) who hatched him out back in the spring. But he had given him to another guy (B) to race. I have that number and left a message. B. lives about 45 minutes from me. D assures me that the bird will be wanted and someone should be picking him up this weekend. I hope!

Apparently he was raced over the weekend and got off track.

I don't have any safflower seed. I think he's eating, he's tossing seeds. Right now, he's resting in the carrier in my garage, safe and dry.

He seems like a nice little guy. A bit frightened, though.

I'm in the Harrisburg, PA area. B is a member of Pine Grove PC.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes they don't want them, because if they are going to get lost, then they are not much good to them. I hope this one is a good guy. Thanks for helping him, as he may well have starved or been dinner for a hawk if you had not stepped in. Would you please let us know when they do pick him up? I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for your help, Jay. I will let you know. I really hope the guy gets him - I don't know what I would do with him ... or her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He probably will. If not, then we also have an adoption section here where often people are looking for pigeons. Thank you so very much for all that you are doing. So many wouldn't bother.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the bird! He is lovely and would likely have been hawk chow without your help. If the owner doesn't show, like Jay3 said, people would likely be happy to adopt him.


----------



## BellaBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

Alrighty!! A member of the PG Pigeon Club came and picked him up today. He believes he will recover in a week or so.

Thanks for the help here. It is appreciated.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

BellaBlue, glad to hear someone picked him up. Am always happy to hear good news. Hope they can let you know how he is doing and when he is all better. Thank you again for helping him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Harrisburg , Pa , the freaking Bermuda Triangle for birds .
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Excellent job BellaBlue !!!
Kurps


----------

